# Jewellery Box



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

I made this jewellery box for my wife for christmas , it was made from oak , i hope the forum likes it to. i have uploaded some pic. I have upload the pic's of the jewellery box


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No pictures here Paul, could you try again.


----------

